# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Požega_02.06._pregled AS i štand s PP

## BHany

U subotu,* 02. lipnja 2012. godine* od* 10 – 12 sati* u ulici *D. Lermana (pješačka zona)*organiziramo *besplatni pregled dječjih autosjedalica.*  

Na istoj lokaciji obilježit ćemo i *Dan zaštite okoliša* prezentacijom našeg* projekta platnenih pelena*.  

Pozivamo sve zainteresirane da nas, osim tijekom *pregleda*, posjete i na *štandu* na kojem će se moći upoznati sa sve popularnijom prirodnom alternativom koja „diše“ - modernim perivim platnenim pelenama. Svi posjetitelji i posjetiteljice moći će iz prve ruke čuti informacije o njihovim prednostima te pogledati i opipati primjerke Rodinih platnenih pelena. *

Roditelje koji planiraju doći na pregled molimo da dovezu auto s autosjedalicom te da ponesu sa sobom upute proizvođača sjedalice, ukoliko ih imaju,  kao i da dovedu svoje dijete.* 

Tijekom pregleda roditelji će moći dobiti informacije, savjete i praktičnu pomoć vezanu uz ispravno korištenje i postavljanje dječjih autosjedalica. 

Prema Zakonu o sigurnosti prometa na cestama koji je stupio na snagu *17. lipnja 2008., djeca mlađa od pet godina moraju biti vezana u autosjedalici, a djeca mlađa od dvanaest godina moraju biti vezana pojasom vozila uz pomoć posebnog postolja**.* Nažalost, statistike pokazuju da se velika većina autosjedalica neispravno koristi pa stoga ne pružaju djetetu optimalnu sigurnost u vožnji.  Ukoliko želite provjeriti je li autosjedalica vašeg djeteta ispravno postavljena, RODA će vam pomoći i ove subote u Požegi! 


Istovremeno, povodom Dana zaštite okoliša, željeli bismo stanovnicama i stanovnicima grada Požege pobliže predstaviti i platnene pelene.  Platnene pelene smanjuju pelenski osip, meke su i ugodne za nošenje, od prirodnih materijala. Danas sve više roditelja mora paziti na troškove, a ako se odluče za platnene pelene, sačuvat će 5000 kn koliko bi više morali izdvojiti za jednokratne pelene. Potrebno ih je samo 20-ak za jedno dijete. Sačuvat će i okoliš od teško razgradivog i potencijalno opasnog otpada jednokratnih pelena u količini od oko 1 tone po djetetu. Neki se roditelji boje komplicirane upotrebe i održavanja, no moderne platnene pelene nisu starinske četvrtaste pelene koje je trebalo iskuhavati, glačati i savijati. Šivane su u nekoliko slojeva, s oblikom koji se jednostavno pričvrsti čičkom ili drukerima. Vrlo ih je lako održavati, a jedan od razloga njihove sve veće popularnosti je i privlačan dizajn te sve bolja dostupnost u ponudi nekoliko hrvatskih proizvođača. Više informacija o platnenim pelenama možete pronaći i na internetskoj stranici www.pelene.info. 

Besplatni pregledi autosjedalica projekt su udruge RODA i njenih volontera. U projektu promocije platnenih pelena uspješno surađujemo upravo s Gradom Požegom koji već duže vrijeme kao jedini grad u Hrvatskoj subvencionira njihovo korištenje.

----------


## eva133

Doći ću vas obići. As još nemamo, ali pelenice ću pregledati.

----------


## BHany

Super...vidimo se eva! :Very Happy:

----------

